# Giant TCR size help



## schneia (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm 5'11" w/ a 34.5 inseam and monkey arms. I have ridden 57cm frames in the past. Looking for input on whether I should buy a M or ML TCR2. Will definetely test ride both, but would love any feedback, recommendations, etc...
Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

I'm exactly 6 ft and was fitted with the XL frame TCR and it's worked well. With my measurements I just barely fit the XL and while the Large probably would have worked I might have been a tad cramped. At 5-11 you'll most likely end up on the Large.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

rick222 said:


> I'm exactly 6 ft and was fitted with the XL frame TCR and it's worked well. With my measurements I just barely fit the XL and while the Large probably would have worked I might have been a tad cramped. At 5-11 you'll most likely end up on the Large.
> 
> Good luck


6ft and an XL frame?!! I'm 6'2" and my TCR is an L. You must have unusually long arms and/or torso. I've confirmed the fit of my bike with various online fit calcutions but feel is the true indicator.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

Actually I have very long arms, short torso and long inseam. I guess describing myself I sound like a bit of a freak... initially, visually it appears that I should be on a large but the XL felt alot better and it's been the right choice for my measurements.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

just a question, what are the differences btw tcr and ocr? looking at the tcr 2 and the ocr 1, their specs are pretty similar. is it their frame geo? or the frame weight?


----------



## chainwheelfrank (Jul 11, 2006)

*TCR v. OCR*

The geometry between these two bikes is totally different. OCR is a longer wheel-base, shorter cockpit, with a flexier rear end. Tcr is a snappier more aggressive geometry.
I am 6', 175 lbs and I like the Medium with a 120 stem, but i like a bike with a lot of drop. I don't know if Giant is doing the ML in aluminum this year or just carbon.


----------



## schneia (Aug 16, 2005)

*TCR v OCR / sizing*

The '06 medium OCR frame actually has a longer top tube than the TCR by a half inch. I rode the medium OCR and felt too upright. Will try the medium TCR because I'm guessing the head tube / spacer arrangement sets up more aggressively.

The '06 TCR aluminum does come in medium-large, though the Giant website does not reflect it. The hard copy brochure does.


----------

